# 3D Printed Battery Dispensers



## baksteen8168 (13/7/21)

Just a thread to track the progress of the dispensers that I'm printing for various members.

@CJB85 - Your Dark Blue dispenser is done and your Light Blue one is busy printing.












The printer is going to be quite busy this week 

The following members dispensers still need to be printed

@adriaanh - Dark Blue 21700 
@ARYANTO - Dark Red 21700
@M.Adhir - 18650 + 21700 (Still has to pick colors)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> Just a thread to track the progress of the dispensers that I'm printing for various members.
> 
> @CJB85 - Your Dark Blue dispenser is done and your Light Blue one is busy printing.
> 
> ...


Looking awesome!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (13/7/21)

Joh! You're using a lot of plastic. Nice prints though.
This is the one I designed and printed for myself. Uses very very little plastic and still very strong.










Only takes six batteries, but that's all I need.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

zadiac said:


> Joh! You're using a lot of plastic. Nice prints though.
> This is the one I designed and printed for myself. Uses very very little plastic and still very strong.
> 
> 
> ...


You can sell that as a safety feature, the holder comes with venting holes!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/7/21)

zadiac said:


> Joh! You're using a lot of plastic. Nice prints though.
> This is the one I designed and printed for myself. Uses very very little plastic and still very strong.
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good. I'm sure I could have re-designed the STL files I got off thingiverse to make them more economical on the plastic side, but I'm quite happy with the overall plastic used. The thingiverse design is also one that everyone is after

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/21)

@CJB85 - Both your holders are complete.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/21)

@adriaanh - Your 21700 is busy printing

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## adriaanh (14/7/21)

Great stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (14/7/21)

Am I next in line, how fast do I need to decide colours

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/21)

M.Adhir said:


> Am I next in line, how fast do I need to decide colours


Next is @ARYANTO then yours.

Your 1st one should be on the print bed on Friday morning so you have some time left to decide

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (14/7/21)

M.Adhir said:


> Am I next in line, how fast do I need to decide colours


Are you trying to match them with the wall paint or am I missing something

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (14/7/21)

They look really good, very impressed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/7/21)

@adriaanh - All done. Will PM you shortly

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/7/21)

@ARYANTO - You're up. (Finally something other than blue  )

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/7/21)

@M.Adhir - Your 1st one will go on tomorrow morning. Almost time to pick your colors

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir (15/7/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> @M.Adhir - Your 1st one will go on tomorrow morning. Almost time to pick your colors



Here's where im headed
3 x holders 

Light blue/ cyan 18650
Red 18650 (fire engine I guess, coz not orange)

21700- if the light green is like a lime green then that colour, else dark blue is fine


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/7/21)

M.Adhir said:


> Here's where im headed
> 3 x holders
> 
> Light blue/ cyan 18650
> ...


The green is a dark olive green.

So then it's:
2 x 18650 (Light Blue and Dark Red)
1 x 21700 (Dark Blue)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> @ARYANTO - You're up. (Finally something other than blue  )


Next I'm sending you the files to print me a Glock....

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Next I'm sending you the files to print me a Glock....


No problem. It will probably only be good for 1 shot, but sometimes that's all you need.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## M.Adhir (15/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Next I'm sending you the files to print me a Glock....
> View attachment 234903



Someone released a Lego looking glock the other day 
I really wanted one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/7/21)

Guys, I have been contacted by admin regarding the sale of the dispensers.

I would like to clarify that this is in no way a commercial interest, I'm purely assisting the forumites who wanted dispensers. As such I'll finish the prints for those who asked me for them and that will be it. My apologies if I stepped on any toes. I'll contact the 3 members that still need to get their dispensers via PM.

I completely understand where the admins are coming from and I have no hard feelings about this so don't go attack the admins about this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> Guys, I have been contacted by admin regarding the sale of the dispensers.
> 
> I would like to clarify that this is in no way a commercial interest, I'm purely assisting the forumites who wanted dispensers. As such I'll finish the prints for those who asked me for them and that will be it. My apologies if I stepped on any toes. I'll contact the 3 members that still need to get their dispensers via PM.
> 
> I completely understand where the admins are coming from and I have no hard feelings about this so don't go attack the admins about this.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (15/7/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> Guys, I have been contacted by admin regarding the sale of the dispensers.
> 
> I would like to clarify that this is in no way a commercial interest, I'm purely assisting the forumites who wanted dispensers. As such I'll finish the prints for those who asked me for them and that will be it. My apologies if I stepped on any toes. I'll contact the 3 members that still need to get their dispensers via PM.
> 
> I completely understand where the admins are coming from and I have no hard feelings about this so don't go attack the admins about this.



Thanks for clarifying it @baksteen8168 

But just to make it clear, there's nothing wrong you printing a few of these for your friends on the forum - that is great community spirit

But if you plan on turning this into a commercial exercise of sorts - then that kind of activity needs to be done in a dedicated vendor subforum.

Your prints look cool by the way ! And the forumites that have gotten them so far are lucky

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/7/21)

Thanks @Silver . Thats what I was trying to convey in my last post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/7/21)

@ARYANTO - Aaaand done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/7/21)

@M.Adhir - 18650 busy printing

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> @ARYANTO - Aaaand done


Aaand ---Thank you kind Sir !

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

